# Good morning uk. :)



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi guys & girls...

43 year old male here wanting to tone up & get the feel good factor back in my life once again.

Too kick start me off I've got a multi gym & cross trainer being delivered on Thursday this week & my plan is too gently build up & then hit the gym.. Also bought some protein + & branch chain something or other lol.

Really exited even at my age.. Thanks for reading


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think you missed the M out...

Lol

Good luck with your goals


----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I think you missed the M out...
> 
> Lol
> 
> Good luck with your goals


Thanks ash.. I take it the missing M is muscle ?lol

You got any tips for a newbie ?

Cheers


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

It can stand for anything you like mate 

Train hard, diet is key get it nailed

It's all about repetition, and I don't just mean under the bar

Consistency with diet, training and rest


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome aboard. There are some great stickies to help get your diet sorted.


----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

rsooty said:


> Welcome aboard. There are some great stickies to help get your diet sorted.


Thanks fella.. Looking around as we speak


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome to UKM...over 40 :thumb:


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Welcome. There's loads to read on here which will have you heading in the right direction. Good luck!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Turn your enthausiam into consistancy to get the results you need.

Bets of luck with your goals :thumbup1:


----------



## Chigwellhammer (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome & the pointers lads.. Just been reading the sticky posted by jimmy.. A lot to take in tbh but I'm already doing this weeks shopping list and adding chicken,tuna,rice etc..


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Boycieboy said:


> Thanks ash.. I take it the missing M is muscle ?lol
> 
> *You got any tips for a newbie ?*
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, QUIT WHILST YOU STILL CAN!!! Your going to get addicted and let a load of heavy metal run you life, you hands and feet covered in blisters that turn to hard skin, endless days of just aching all over, your going to forget how it feels to be normal.then instead of family meals, you'll be sat in the kitchen with your tuppawear on your own in the microwave making sure you eat on time, then you'll spend 90% of your spare time on this forum. Then the goal you've set in you head is never the plan you stick to because you want to be bigger and better,faster and stronger. You'll prob meet a younger woman in the gym and leave your family home, then realise how scruffy and lazy today's younger generation really is and by this point your wife doesn't want you back, then you'll write on these forums about the predicament your in and get peoples suggestions, but still you'll just want to lift weights.......

But don't let me put you off or any thing.... Good luck?


----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

RascaL18 said:


> Yeah, QUIT WHILST YOU STILL CAN!!! Your going to get addicted and let a load of heavy metal run you life, you hands and feet covered in blisters that turn to hard skin, endless days of just aching all over, your going to forget how it feels to be normal.then instead of family meals, you'll be sat in the kitchen with your tuppawear on your own in the microwave making sure you eat on time, then you'll spend 90% of your spare time on this forum. Then the goal you've set in you head is never the plan you stick to because you want to be bigger and better,faster and stronger. You'll prob meet a younger woman in the gym and leave your family home, then realise how scruffy and lazy today's younger generation really is and by this point your wife doesn't want you back, then you'll write on these forums about the predicament your in and get peoples suggestions, but still you'll just want to lift weights.......
> 
> But don't let me put you off or any thing.... Good luck?


Haha cracking post & hopefully most of that will be true


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Boycieboy said:


> Haha cracking post & hopefully most of that will be true


Oh yeah it's true, young birds are scruffy as ****, they look clean and tidy on the outside but Jeeez..... They don't wash or clean as often as they should and they have the 'dry shampoo' shiit that they spray in their hair to dry up the grease. They will use a mans deodorant and after shave if they run out. Pick their nose and wipe them on your car seat but deny it, even tho you've just had a full valet and they are first person back in your car, they will leave cups bowls plates all over the house, yoghurt pots and crisp packets all over. Use the last piece of toilet roll, leave the cardboard tube on the holder but not say anything and leave you stranded on the toilet pot after you've emptied your bowels. Your hoodies will turn into a make-shift dressing gown and saturated in orange make up around the neck and chest making you look like boy George in the gym. Then when they get over the initial buzz of having a fit boyfriend they start getting at you to slow down at the gym so you don't think you can do better than them and end up a little pig.

This might just be my girlfriend, but the last 3 or 4 I've had have been like this, so I can see a pattern trending. Just look on Facebook posing pictures and look in the background and on the floor......


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

RascaL18 said:


> Yeah, QUIT WHILST YOU STILL CAN!!! Your going to get addicted and let a load of heavy metal run you life, you hands and feet covered in blisters that turn to hard skin, endless days of just aching all over, your going to forget how it feels to be normal.then instead of family meals, you'll be sat in the kitchen with your tuppawear on your own in the microwave making sure you eat on time, then you'll spend 90% of your spare time on this forum. Then the goal you've set in you head is never the plan you stick to because you want to be bigger and better,faster and stronger. You'll prob meet a younger woman in the gym and leave your family home, then realise how scruffy and lazy today's younger generation really is and by this point your wife doesn't want you back, then you'll write on these forums about the predicament your in and get peoples suggestions, but still you'll just want to lift weights.......
> 
> But don't let me put you off or any thing.... Good luck?


What he said :lol:


----------



## Wing (Jan 9, 2013)

RascaL18 aint fibbin.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

RascaL18 said:


> Yeah, QUIT WHILST YOU STILL CAN!!! Your going to get addicted and let a load of heavy metal run you life, you hands and feet covered in blisters that turn to hard skin, endless days of just aching all over, your going to forget how it feels to be normal.then instead of family meals, you'll be sat in the kitchen with your tuppawear on your own in the microwave making sure you eat on time, then you'll spend 90% of your spare time on this forum. Then the goal you've set in you head is never the plan you stick to because you want to be bigger and better,faster and stronger. You'll prob meet a younger woman in the gym and leave your family home, then realise how scruffy and lazy today's younger generation really is and by this point your wife doesn't want you back, then you'll write on these forums about the predicament your in and get peoples suggestions, but still you'll just want to lift weights.......
> 
> But don't let me put you off or any thing.... Good luck?


That's got to get a like


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

evening, welcome to the forum


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno...

43 also mate, all l will say is diet is key, to look good you got to eat good :thumbup1:


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Good luck buddy:thumb:


----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

Milky said:


> Bonjourno...
> 
> 43 also mate, all l will say is diet is key, to look good you got to eat good :thumbup1:


Cheers milky nice too meet you..

My work starts today. My multi gyms up my protein powders open & my amino acids are at hand..

Around 170 lbs 5.10 and aiming for 190 lbs by summer time, not sure if that's possible but I'll try


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I've got some tips for you. Read the diet sections here. Spend some time doing it. Get a diet together and post it here. People will critque it for you. Then, buy 'starting strength' by Mark Rippetoe. Read it cover to cover and do the starting strength programme for 6 months. Watch youtube for examples of how to do the exercises properly (elite fts and mark rippetoe are both all over youtube), or ask blokes in the gym when you get there. Most people on the gym are very amenable and like to see people taking it seriously. Some are kn*bheads though! Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

G'morning pal, welcome to the board. :thumb:


----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

chilli said:


> I've got some tips for you. Read the diet sections here. Spend some time doing it. Get a diet together and post it here. People will critque it for you. Then, buy 'starting strength' by Mark Rippetoe. Read it cover to cover and do the starting strength programme for 6 months. Watch youtube for examples of how to do the exercises properly (elite fts and mark rippetoe are both all over youtube), or ask blokes in the gym when you get there. Most people on the gym are very amenable and like to see people taking it seriously. Some are kn*bheads though! Good luck.


Thanks chilli.. Thanks for the post.

I've been looking around the site over the last few days just trying too find my way around really.. I got my own section in the freezer now for chicken & stuff and going to have a really good go at improving things..

Cheers again chilli.. I'll start posting my daily intakes as well


----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

Dave said:


> G'morning pal, welcome to the board. :thumb:


Morning Dave


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Morning  and welcome


----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

@ducky morning mate

@Musclegirl morning 

Must say that this site is more helpful than the others I looked at..

Thanks guys I can't stop reading now haha


----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

Well peeps been shopping today & topped up on chicken, tuna, pasta, white rice, few bottles of gold top milk, skinless fish & bananas..etc

Full to the brim now


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Im also 43 so plenty of us old skoolers about on here and it true the young ones just cant keep up with us:laugh:

Welcome aboard pal


----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Im also 43 so plenty of us old skoolers about on here and it true the young ones just cant keep up with us:laugh:
> 
> Welcome aboard pal


Pfffttt the young uns

Nice to meet you trev


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

Well guys & gals.. I've managed to put on 10lbs just from training 4 times a week, eating a good combo of food and shakes...

Thanks guys


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

morning broski, dont let these oldies fool you. we youg'uns still hauling ass,

@RascaL18 lol you need to drop that, anywomen who uses my last bit off bog roll and doesnt replace is gone


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

welcome in buddy


----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks guys your the best


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

Booooo...

Hi Guys. I know this ain't no journal or diary of any sorts.. I've read & read & read too much I suppose..

Ready for my cycle Now, last cycle was over 10 year ago & just wanting advice on a nice 10 weeker.. Test seems to spring up everywhere & would this be cool to go for?.. After Size & Definition really 

Thanks guys & gals 

This post wouldn't be here if I could pm lol


----------

